# Tibble Fork, Silver Lake Flats, and Silver Lake?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone fish these three lakes lately? If so how was the action? I want to take the kids somewhere they can get a bite or two.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I would be willing to bet a healthy sum of change that the road is impassible to silver lake flat and that silver lake has 3 feet of ice on it still. Tibble would be your best bet.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> I would be willing to bet a healthy sum of change that the road is impassible to silver lake flat and that silver lake has 3 feet of ice on it still. Tibble would be your best bet.


+1 That gate doesnt open till may. Just take them to vivian. Lots of fish and good parking.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Where is Vivian?


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

I was up at Tibble on Thusday from 7:30am-9:30am. I caught a 9" pretty wild brown, a 6" brown and a 5" rainbow. I got probably 10 bites that I missed mainly fishing with a tasmanian devil since the sun wasn't completely up yet. 

I hate Tibble though and that was my first time actually catching fish out of that lake in my 23 years of life. I generally fish as Silver Lake Flats on a regular basis, but as they said the gate isn't open yet. 

It's all open water, but is pretty cold so dress accordingly. There is still some crunchy snow on certain sides. and some skim ice on the first 2 feet of shore on certain parts.

I don't think there is many keepers in there though until they stock it. But it was fun nonetheless. Not the greatest place, but for a 15 minute drive to get away for a few hours with some nice scenery, it is nice.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

inbowrange- VIVIAN is up provo canyon about a mile past bridal veil falls. it is still about 75% frozen though. usually there arent many fish in there til its stocked in a few months...


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

On your way to AF canyon stop at Highland Glen Park and fish. DWR planted 500 catchable rainbows about a month ago and there is no ice. Turn west at the light at Lone Peak High School in Highland.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

caddisguy said:


> On your way to AF canyon stop at Highland Glen Park and fish. DWR planted 500 catchable rainbows about a month ago and there is no ice. Turn west at the light at Lone Peak High School in Highland.


I stopped by yesterday afternoon and was the only one there, picked up two healthy planter bows for some dinner.


----------

